#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Леонард Коэн умер...

## Yeshe

Скончался поэт, музыкант и дзен-мастер Леонард Коэн. Очень жаль...

http://www.bbc.com/russian/news-37946683




> Канадский певец, поэт и композитор Леонард Коэн скончался в возрасте 82 лет, сообщается на его странице в "Фейсбуке".
> 
> Причина смерти не уточняется. Прощание с певцом состоится в Лос-Анджелесе. 
> 
> ....
> 
> ... Коэн увлекся буддизмом и в 1996 году стал монахом в Калифорнии.

----------

Aion (11.11.2016), Ersh (11.11.2016), Neroli (11.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016), Нико (13.11.2016), Фил (11.11.2016)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Ersh (11.11.2016), Алик (11.11.2016), Фил (11.11.2016)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Chikara (13.11.2016), Ersh (11.11.2016), Алик (11.11.2016), Доня (13.11.2016), Нико (13.11.2016), Фил (11.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

http://365mag.ru/music/interv-yu-leonarda-koe-na
Наму Амита Буль

----------

Ersh (11.11.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Aion (11.11.2016), Ersh (11.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Leonard Cohen practiced Zen for several years at the Mt. Baldy Center on the mountains north of Los Angeles. His friend Roshi, founder of the center and Zen master died in the year 2014 at the age of 107. Interview excerpts from the documentary of Armelle Brusq (1996)

----------

Aion (11.11.2016), Yeshe (11.11.2016), Алик (11.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ
ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ
ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ

Помню фильм с его песнями - сильно впечатлил... "Прирожденные убийцы". Бесконечное насилие и упоение процессом убийства...

----------

Фил (11.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Помню фильм с его песнями - сильно впечатлил... "Прирожденные убийцы". Бесконечное насилие и упоение процессом убийства...


Не то чтобы "фильм с его песнями", там просто используются 2 песни: Waiting for the miracle и Future.
Но да, я первый раз имя Leonard Cohen из титров этого фильма узнал  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (11.11.2016), Евгений Шпагин (11.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Но да, я первый раз имя Leonard Cohen из титров этого фильма узнал


Вот какой Трент Резнор молодец!  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Но да, я первый раз имя Leonard Cohen из титров этого фильма узнал


и я.

----------

Фил (11.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вот какой Трент Резнор молодец!


Ну да, он и сам по себе молодец.

----------

Крымский (11.11.2016)

----------


## Аньезка

Любимое

----------

Доня (13.11.2016), Нико (13.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

Когнитивный диссонанс был в том, что в фильме про жестокое насилие звучали песни Коэна-буддиста.... Вот в чём парадокс нашего мира-то. Слушала его ещё на кассетах в начале 90-х.... Рекомендую всем старый его альбомчик New Skin For the Old Ceremony. Лирика - не хуже пушкинской. Эх((((.

----------


## Крымский

> Когнитивный диссонанс был в том, что в фильме про жестокое насилие звучали песни Коэна-буддиста....


Да ладно, когнитивный диссонанс это коэн - буддист  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Диссонанс в том, что я первый раз узнал о его существовании (хотя пушкины всякие на меня похожи и вот этот тоже того- писал..), а все лет тридцать уже от него пруться?.. :EEK!:

----------


## Крымский

> а все лет тридцать уже от него пруться?


Переться можно от Тома Вейтса, например, а Коэн это еврейский интеллектуальный шансон, его на кухне слушают под чай с баранками.

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Переться можно от Тома Вейтса, например, а Коэн это еврейский интеллектуальный шансон, его на кухне слушают под чай с баранками.


От Тома Вейтса тоже пропирало.... А от Коэна не переться может только тот, кто не дружит с англ. языком)))).

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> От Тома Вейтса тоже пропирало.... А от Коэна не переться может только тот, кто не дружит с англ. языком)))).


Это только девочки любят ушами.
Мальчики интеллектуала чуют за версту, их зажечь умными еврейскими напевами сложно.
Вот когда у парня даже пианино пьяное и в холодильнике плесень, тогда мальчиков начинает действительно переть  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Это только девочки любят ушами.
> Мальчики интеллектуала чуют за версту, их зажечь умными еврейскими напевами сложно.
> Вот когда у парня даже пианино пьяное и в холодильнике плесень, тогда мальчиков начинает действительно переть


Вы антисемит, что ли? )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы антисемит, что ли? )))


Мне кажется, я наоборот - кадиши нутром чую  :Smilie: 
Ну, и у дядюшки Леонард-то половина текстов песен - цитаты из Талмуда,
сложно как-то не замечать этого  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, я наоборот - кадиши нутром чую 
> Ну, и у дядюшки Леонард-то половина текстов песен - цитаты из Талмуда,
> сложно как-то не замечать этого


Да хоть из Библии. Он был гениальный поэт.

----------


## Крымский

> Да хоть из Библии. Он был гениальный поэт.


Ну, раз Циммерман получил Нобеля по литературе, то и Коэн получит, тут к бабке не ходи.
Оказал влияние на несколько поколений интеллектуалов, которым в синагогу было скучно и стыдно ходить  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

Для тех, кто хорошо читает на английском:
New Yorker: Leonard Cohen Makes It Darker

Русского перевода, скорее всего, не будет.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, раз Циммерман получил Нобеля по литературе, то и Коэн получит, тут к бабке не ходи.
> Оказал влияние на несколько поколений интеллектуалов, которым в синагогу было скучно и стыдно ходить


Вот не поверите: я - не еврейка, хотя некоторые меня таковой считают. Зачем вы делите людей на евреев и не-евреев, когда Коэн, какой национальности он ни был, просто радовал людей своей лирикой? Как и Пушкин.... А.С. Пушкин непонятной национальности....)))

----------


## Нико

> Для тех, кто хорошо читает на английском:
> New Yorker: Leonard Cohen Makes It Darker
> 
> Русского перевода, скорее всего, не будет.



https://www.youtube.com/embed/v0nmHy...=RD46cSksKVzzs

----------


## Крымский

> https://www.youtube.com/embed/v0nmHy...=RD46cSksKVzzs


Да, это чистый кадиш и по музыке, и по тексту.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот не поверите: я - не еврейка, хотя некоторые меня таковой считают. Зачем вы делите людей на евреев и не-евреев, когда Коэн, какой национальности он ни был, просто радовал людей своей лирикой? Как и Пушкин.... А.С. Пушкин непонятной национальности....)))


Разве-ж мы об Юдах? мы об Хосах- твоих любимых (буддизм за умно поговорить- без надрыва, а весь надрыв- приглаженный- теллегенский). Вот и сей дядька такой- теллегент с не надрывным- надрывом))
(сравни Серёжку Есенина и сего перца- градус весьма разный..))

----------


## Нико

> Разве-ж мы об Юдах? мы об Хосах- твоих любимых (буддизм за умно поговорить- без надрыва, а весь надрыв- приглаженный- теллегенский). Вот и сей дядька такой- теллегент с не надрывным- надрывом))


Хос тоже не еврей, он наполовину турок)))). Вот и разбирайтесь, прежде чем читать - слушать)))

----------


## Нико

> Да, это чистый кадиш и по музыке, и по тексту.


Ну И ЧТО?))

----------


## Дубинин

> Хос тоже не еврей, он наполовину турок)))). Вот и разбирайтесь, прежде чем читать - слушать)))


Он маскируется.

----------


## Нико

> Он маскируется.


Просто забавно.... Не успеешь умереть, как тебя сразу же начинают расчленять по национальным  и другим признакам.... Может, ты был гей при жизни? И пр.))) Тошнотворно. 

Хотя бы в это врубитесь с помощью гугл-переводчика....)))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ED...=RDD1EDKvXRKd0

----------


## Крымский

> Вот не поверите: я - не еврейка, хотя некоторые меня таковой считают.


Не имеет значения, я уже, таки, счастливо женат!  :Smilie: 




> Зачем вы делите людей на евреев и не-евреев, когда Коэн, какой национальности он ни был, просто радовал людей своей лирикой? Как и Пушкин.... А.С. Пушкин непонятной национальности....)))


Пушкин очень понятной национальности, он русский с хорошим знанием французского языка.
А Леонард Коэн тоже очень понятной национальности, он еврей с хорошим знанием английского и вырос в синагоге  :Smilie: 
Если лирика насквозь иудаизмом пронизана, мальчикам вне контекста очень сложно понять о чем подвывает бард.
Поэтому он никогда так и не был популярен, как Боб Дилан, например.
Девочкам - всё равно, им просто нравится, как он выглядит и звучит.
Сам Леонард Коэн был в курсе всего вот этого и в том интервью об этом рассказывает открыто,
перемежая свою речь примечательными вкраплениями иврита.

----------

Кузьмич (17.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> (сравни Серёжку Есенина и сего перца- градус весьма разный..))


Ты просто не кумекаешь в английском. Градус - одинаков.

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну И ЧТО?))



Ничего, просто молитва Богу, в которого буддисты не верят  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Просто забавно.... Не успеешь умереть, как тебя сразу же начинают расчленять по национальным  и другим признакам.... Может, ты был гей при жизни? И пр.))) Тошнотворно. 
> 
> Хотя бы в это врубитесь с помощью гугл-переводчика....)))
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ED...=RDD1EDKvXRKd0


Да я мала- мала- твоя- моя понимай, от сель и оценка. Ну- да любимец дамс и вводящий в "виски на дне снифера и сигара.." и только..

----------


## Нико

> Не имеет значения, я уже, таки, счастливо женат! 
> 
> 
> 
> Пушкин очень понятной национальности, он русский с хорошим знанием французского языка.
> А Леонард Коэн тоже очень понятной национальности, он еврей с хорошим знанием английского и вырос в синагоге 
> Если лирика насквозь иудаизмом пронизана, мальчикам вне контекста очень сложно понять о чем подвывает бард.
> Поэтому он никогда так и не был популярен, как Боб Дилан, например.
> Девочкам - всё равно, им просто нравится, как он выглядит и звучит.
> ...


Для некоторых он был популярнее Дилана. Да хоть кто, он был ПОЭТОМ. Впрочем, посредственностям этого не понять.

----------


## Нико

> Ничего, просто молитва Богу, в которого буддисты не верят


Доживите до 82 лет, и потом я хочу от вас интервью про духовные ценности)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Не имеет значения, я уже, таки, счастливо женат!



Рада за вас. Но всё-таки: не скрипите зубами по поводу умерших

----------


## Крымский

> Доживите до 82 лет, и потом я хочу от вас интервью про духовные ценности)


Зразу согласен! Это очень выгодное предложение!  :Smilie: 




> Но всё-таки: не скрипите зубами по поводу умерших


Я только по поводу живых могу  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Зразу согласен! Это очень выгодное предложение! 
> 
> 
> 
> Я только по поводу живых могу


Да? Переведите вот это с иврита на русский, и я сразу замечу "национальные особенности".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuCp...vXRKd0&index=4

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Да? Переведите вот это с иврита на русский, и я сразу замечу "национальные особенности".
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuCp...vXRKd0&index=4



Шуфутинский уже постарался же:



> За милых дам, за милых дам
> Мой первый тост и тут, и там,
> Без милых дам, без милых дам
> Как день прожить, не знаю сам.
> Для милых дам, для милых дам
> Всегда я свеж не по годам 
> И если надо жизнь отдам за милых дам.

----------


## Фил

> Девочкам - всё равно, им просто нравится, как он выглядит и звучит.


Мне тоже все равно.
Я здесь только музыку послушать.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (13.11.2016), Крымский (13.11.2016), Нико (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Шуфутинский уже постарался же:


Это вам по вашему уровню вполне подходит.

----------


## Фил

Я, кстати, с удовольствием вернул бы то время, когда ни черта не понимал о чем поется в песнях Коэна, Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin.
так было гораздо лучше.

----------

Крымский (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Я, кстати, с удовольствием вернул бы то время, когда ни черта не понимал о чем поется в песнях Коэна, Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin.
> так было гораздо лучше.


Ничего не лучше. Любила их за стихи.

----------


## Chikara

> Ничего не лучше. Любила их за стихи.


С возвращением Вас.

----------


## Нико

> С возвращением Вас.


Вернулась временно - чтобы вернуть Дубинина. Своих не бросаем.

----------


## Chikara

> Вернулась временно - чтобы вернуть Дубинина. Своих не бросаем.


У каждого настанет час ухода, это неизбежно.

----------


## Chikara

Коэн - это мутация, сбой координат, отклонение, поэтому он живой.

----------


## Нико

> У каждого настанет час ухода, это неизбежно.


У меня, считайте, он уже настал. Но и роланги бывают в природе на благо ВЖС!))))))

----------


## Chikara

> У меня, считайте, он уже настал. Но и роланги бывают в природе на благо ВЖС!))))))


"Благо ВЖС" - это скучно и избито, от этого не получаешь удовольствия, как от ролика с танцорами на первой странице.

----------


## Нико

> "Благо ВЖС" - это скучно и избито, от этого не получаешь удовольствия, как от ролика с танцорами на первой странице.



Обменяйте себя на других. Впрочем, это тоже "скучно  и избито".

----------


## Фил

> Ничего не лучше. Любила их за стихи.


Со стихами восприятие другое. Без стихов оно было мое собственное. Поэтому никогда в то время не любил русский рок, за исключением Летова, т.к. у него стихи абстрактные.

А у JT или LZ порой никакой абстракции, а банальная похабщина.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Удивительно, как любая тема из простой и достойной инфы перетекает в трындеж на национальные темы. Это еще простительно для ФБ, но тут буддисты, - нет? ЖС все одно)

Ом мани падме хум певцу. Классный мужик. Тоже была незнакома, но, честно, инфы и так хватает. Приходится прикрывать кран информационного потока. НЕ ХОЧУ знать, что везде в мире происходит. Мне лично это не нужно, особенно то, что мне в повседневке не пригождается, и на что повлиять не могу . Хочу во времена почтовых дилижансов. :Cry:  

Чел сказал свое слово в жизни, а не на форуме. Молоток.

----------

Ersh (16.11.2016), Нико (13.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Я, кстати, с удовольствием вернул бы то время, когда ни черта не понимал о чем поется в песнях Коэна, Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin.
> так было гораздо лучше.


А у меня так интересно.У меня-то так,то так А иногда..так смешно..))я музыку по одному воспринимаю,а потом текст доходит и....несостыковка.)) А как лучше-я не знаю...наверное музыка чище,хотя и  просто в тексте может быть много музыки...)

----------

Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А у меня так интересно.У меня-то так,то так А иногда..так смешно..))я музыку по одному воспринимаю,а потом текст доходит и....несостыковка.)) А как лучше-я не знаю...наверное музыка чище,хотя и  просто в тексте может быть много музыки...)


Обычно текст в лучшем случае подходит к музыке. А в худшем - лучше бы его вообще не было, как цирк дю-солей - на придуманном языке  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (13.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вернулась временно - чтобы вернуть Дубинина. Своих не бросаем.


Ты так и не поняла фишку мерзости и предательства? Этот двуликий анус (я всмысле), просто повернётся другим ликом, и скидки в магазине сразу кончатся на толерантность к дибилоидам, на совесть от осквернения невинно- пришедших, и иной товарец с тухлинкой. Этих ликов у ануса- не меньше чем у Авалокитешвары Тычсячерукого (не даром под него закос делал). 
Не попадайся!

----------


## Крымский

> Это вам по вашему уровню вполне подходит.


Мне - нет, я же дяденька!  :Smilie: 

Вы про уровень напрасно шарманку заводите, мне кажется.
Тетеньки, которые хлопают и плачут под Шуфутинского, делают это ровно по тем же причинам,
почему вы хлопаете под эту песенку(да-да, конкретно эта у него шутошная) Коэна.

----------


## Chikara

> Ты так и не поняла фишку мерзости и предательства? Этот двуликий анус (я всмысле), просто повернётся другим ликом. и скидки в магазине сразу кончатся на толерантность к дибилоидам, на совесть от осквернения невинно- пришедших, и иной товарец с тухлинкой. Этих ликов у ануса- не меньше чем у Авалокитешвары Тычсячерукого (не даром под него закос делал). 
> Не попадайся!


Если буддизм подпитывает интеллект, то будет такой же финал как у Вас. У Коэна буддизм подпитывал свободу, жизнь, творчество, любовь.

----------

Нико (13.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если буддизм подпитывает интеллект, то будет такой же финал как у Вас. У Коэна буддизм подпитывал свободу, жизнь, творчество, любовь.


Подпитывал-бы этот буддизм- интеллект, я бы поумнел ещё будучи буддистом. Мой буддизм подпитывал оглупизм и кайф от жертвенности- направленной в нужное для манипуляторов русло. А за сего дяденьку- "мурлыку" кайфующего от того- что его творчество нравится?..- да-же не знаю.. сравнить не с чем (его- самого "до" и "после" буддизма).

----------


## Крымский

> У Коэна буддизм подпитывал свободу, жизнь, творчество, любовь.


Да что же это такое? Почему же вы ничего не знаете об авторе-исполнителе, если он вам так нравится?  :Smilie: 



> Since his days davening next to his uncles in his grandfather’s synagogue, Cohen has been a spiritual seeker. “Anything, Roman Catholicism, Buddhism, LSD, I’m for anything that works,” he once said. In the late sixties, when he was living in New York, he studied briefly at a Scientology center and emerged with a certificate that declared him “Grade IV Release.” In recent years, he spent many Shabbat mornings and Monday evenings at Ohr HaTorah, a synagogue on Venice Boulevard, talking about Kabbalistic texts with the rabbi there, Mordecai Finley. Sometimes, on Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur, Finley, who says that he considers Cohen “a great liturgical writer,” read from the pulpit passages from “Book of Mercy,” a 1984 collection of Cohen’s that is steeped in the Psalms. “I participated in all these investigations that engaged the imagination of my generation at that time,” Cohen has said. “I even danced and sang with the Hare Krishnas—no robe, I didn’t join them, but I was trying everything.”





> To this day, Cohen reads deeply in a multivolume edition of the Zohar, the principal text of Jewish mysticism; the Hebrew Bible; and Buddhist texts. In our conversations, he mentioned the Gnostic Gospels, Lurianic Kabbalah, books of Hindu philosophy, Carl Jung’s “Answer to Job,” and Gershom Scholem’s biography of Sabbatai Sevi, a self-proclaimed Messiah of the seventeenth century. Cohen is also very much at home in the spiritual reaches of the Internet, and he listens to the lectures of Yakov Leib HaKohain, a Kabbalist who has converted, serially, to Islam, Catholicism, and Hinduism, and lives in the San Bernardino mountains with two pit bulls and four cats.





> In 1996, Cohen became a monk, but that did not safeguard him from depression, a lifelong nemesis; two years later, it overwhelmed him. “I’ve dealt with depression ever since my adolescence,” he said. “Moving into some periods, which were debilitating, when I found it hard to get off the couch, to periods when I was fully operative but the background noise of anguish still prevailed.” Cohen tried antidepressants. He tried throwing them out. Nothing worked. Finally, he told Roshi he was “going down the mountain.”





> In fact, Cohen was hardly done with his searching. Just a week after returning home, he boarded a flight to Mumbai to study with another spiritual guide. He took a room in a modest hotel and went to daily satsangs, spiritual discussions, at the apartment of Ramesh Balsekar, a former president of the Bank of India and a teacher of Advaita Vedanta, a Hindu discipline.


Вы представляете, что бы такому парню прямо на этом форуме предъявили "труевые" русские буддисты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ты так и не поняла фишку мерзости и предательства? Этот двуликий анус (я всмысле), просто повернётся другим ликом, и скидки в магазине сразу кончатся на толерантность к дибилоидам, на совесть от осквернения невинно- пришедших, и иной товарец с тухлинкой. Этих ликов у ануса- не меньше чем у Авалокитешвары Тычсячерукого (не даром под него закос делал). 
> Не попадайся!


Хватит хныкать уже. Меня ничем не проймёшь).

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Мне - нет, я же дяденька! 
> 
> Вы про уровень напрасно шарманку заводите, мне кажется.
> Тетеньки, которые хлопают и плачут под Шуфутинского, делают это ровно по тем же причинам,
> почему вы хлопаете под эту песенку(да-да, конкретно эта у него шутошная) Коэна.


Тётеньки и дяденьки слушали Коэна много лет. Вы хотите теперь нивелировать их грусть под его песни, да? Вперед!)))

----------


## Нико

https://um.plus/2016/11/12/dotantsuj-menya-do-kontsa/

----------


## Нико

Коэн, он как  и буддизм -- "не для широких читательских масс".

----------


## Дубинин

> Коэн, он как  и буддизм -- "не для широких читательских масс".


Ну куда уж нам..

----------

Алик (13.11.2016), Альбина (13.11.2016), Крымский (13.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Музыкальная пауза!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (13.11.2016), Нико (13.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

У меня Леонард Коэн почему-то ассоциируется с Марком Бернесом. Может, потому, что оба не голосом пели, а душой, хотя её в буддизме и не признают.
А вообще грустно  оттого, что нужно умереть, чтобы тебя услышали.

----------

Нико (13.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Музыкальная пауза!



Это Высоцкий канадского розлива.... В своих песнях говорил о жизни так, как мы хотели бы, но не могли сказать).

----------

Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> У меня Леонард Коэн почему-то ассоциируется с Марком Бернесом. Может, потому, что оба не голосом пели, а душой, хотя её в буддизме и не признают.
> А вообще грустно  оттого, что нужно умереть, чтобы тебя услышали.


Природой будды пели. @*Сергей Хос*. )))

----------

Алик (13.11.2016), Сергей Хос (18.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

А вот это вообще часть истории.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4P95cJ-XTc

----------


## Альбина

> У меня Леонард Коэн почему-то ассоциируется с Марком Бернесом. Может, потому, что оба не голосом пели, а душой, хотя её в буддизме и не признают.
> А вообще грустно  оттого, что нужно умереть, чтобы тебя услышали.


Ну Аль.ну не грусти...ну это же оттого,что раньше и слушали многие ...а когда умирают-всех вспоминают,кого песнями,творчеством..кого просто....молча.....))).
А меня Коэн как не задевал,так и не задел (но Филу-спасибо,) ....но если кто-то под него душой отдыхал ,тоwhy not....

----------

Алик (13.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ну Аль.ну не грусти...ну это же оттого,что раньше и слушали многие ...а когда умирают-всех вспоминают,кого песнями,творчеством..кого просто....молча.....))).
> А меня Коэн как не задевал,так и не задел (но Филу-спасибо,) ....но если кто-то под него душой отдыхал ,тоwhy not....


Английский надо учить, Альбиночка!!

----------

Альбина (13.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Английский надо учить, Альбиночка!!


Я по голосу обстановку определяю...)))(парус..порвали парус....фу ты...не то...)..Май.каюсь..каюсь..каюсь-в текст не углублялась...))

----------


## Нико

> Я по голосу обстановку определяю...)))(парус..порвали парус....фу ты...не то...)..Май.каюсь..каюсь..каюсь-в текст не углублялась...))


Ты же - поэт(эсса)! Никто с таким даром не может не оценить Коэна!

----------

Алик (13.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Тётеньки и дяденьки слушали Коэна много лет. Вы хотите теперь нивелировать их грусть под его песни, да? Вперед!)))


Вы про меня что ли рассказываете?
Это же я его (и "Вельвет Андеграунд", откуда ваш ник) слушал и до фильма Стоуна,
поэтому и знаю о чем он всю жизнь пел.
Циммермана даже мои дети вынуждены были послушать и узнать, что с него Губку Боба сделали  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вы про меня что ли рассказываете?
> Это же я его (и "Вельвет Андеграунд", откуда ваш ник) слушал и до фильма Стоуна,
> поэтому и знаю о чем он всю жизнь пел.
> Циммермана даже мои дети вынуждены были послушать и узнать, что с него Губку Боба сделали


А ведь никто никого ничего слушать не вынуждает!))))

----------


## Нико

Вот это - реальная история, не выдуманная. Без глупостей и вранья. 

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/leona...seahotel2.html

Один некрасивый дядька трахнул в одном отеле одну некрасивую девку. Под их песни до сих пор и живём))).

"Некрасивая девка":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bld_-7gzJ-o

----------


## Крымский

> А ведь никто никого ничего слушать не вынуждает!))))


Ну, как не вынуждает? У кого панелька управления от проигрывателя, тот музыку и крутит!
Я DJ на их радио!  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Ты же - поэт(эсса)! Никто с таким даром не может не оценить Коэна!


Вот знала же,знала,что не надо писать...дурища.....ну не знаю,Май  .. блин..нет...Май..знаю...я русский дух..я русью пахну...)))))во...))

----------


## Нико

> Ну, как не вынуждает? У кого панелька управления от проигрывателя, тот музыку и крутит!
> Я DJ на их радио!


Смените профессию. )

----------


## Нико

> Вот знала же,знала,что не надо писать...дурища.....ну не знаю,Май  .. блин..нет...Май..знаю...я русский дух..я русью пахну...)))))во...))


А я пахну англичашками, во))).

----------

Альбина (13.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Ну, как не вынуждает? У кого панелька управления от проигрывателя, тот музыку и крутит!
> Я DJ на их радио!


Поставьте им "Хотят ли русские войны" в исполнении Марка Бернеса, Скажите, что это русский Леонард Коэн. Всё равно они русского языка не знают).

----------


## Крымский

> Поставьте им "Хотят ли русские войны" в исполнении Марка Бернеса, Скажите, что это русский Леонард Коэн. Всё равно они русского языка не знают).


Высоцкий нормально заходит, а Бернес, как и Коэн, не заходит. И вполне понятно, почему  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> А я пахну англичашками, во))).


Мы уже понили...))) Май...ну вот щас переслушиваю  нашу с тобой Леннокс money cant buy it...вот лучше не вникать..чесслова...ну это вот че такое- I believe in a good vibrations..ну как то это я не знаю...не тонко. Че же так вот сразу то и все вываливать..только вы..англичашки так можете сказать.....фыррр...(((то ли дело-загадочная русская(почти дзенская ) душа .все- что-то где -то как-то ...никто не знает о чем но    cool....

----------


## Крымский

> ...вот лучше не вникать..чесслова...


Нико кажется, что вот это не частушка, а хорошая поэзия:




> If you want a boxer,
> I will step into the ring for you
> And if you want a doctor,
> I'll examine every inch of you


Типа, Шуфутинский не так написал, не то перо, не тот язык, вообще "фу!" для простаков!
То ли дело "Давай в больничку поиграем? А давай!", это для настоящих интеллектуалов, 
понятно только элитам  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (13.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Нико кажется, что вот это не частушка, а хорошая поэзия:
> 
> 
> 
> Типа, Шуфутинский не так написал, не то перо, не тот язык, вообще "фу!" для простаков!
> То ли дело "Давай в больничку поиграем? А давай!", это для настоящих интеллектуалов, 
> понятно только элитам


)
   У меня тоже есть наподобие.)))))
  If I  almost loose control
Would be happy me at all

Free and  on and on... you help
And you ll see what was I am..))))) :Stick Out Tongue:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> Нико кажется, что вот это не частушка, а хорошая поэзия:
> 
> 
> 
> Типа, Шуфутинский не так написал, не то перо, не тот язык, вообще "фу!" для простаков!
> То ли дело "Давай в больничку поиграем? А давай!", это для настоящих интеллектуалов, 
> понятно только элитам


Я вообще не понимаю, как Шуфика с Коэном можно сравнить.
Но по моему Шуфика и с Высоцким нельзя сравнить?

----------

Нико (14.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

It seems so long ago,
Nancy was alone,
Looking at the Late Late show
Through a semi-precious stone.
In the House of Honesty
Her father was on trial,
In the House of Mystery
There was no one at all,
There was no one at all.

It seems so long ago,
None of us were strong;
Nancy wore green stockings
And she slept with everyone.
She never said she'd wait for us
Although she was alone,
I think she fell in love for us
In nineteen sixty one,
In nineteen sixty one.

It seems so long ago,
Nancy was alone,
A forty five beside her head,
An open telephone.
We told her she was beautiful,
We told her she was free
But none of us would meet her in
The House of Mystery,
The House of Mystery.

And now you look around you,
See her everywhere,
Many use her body,
Many comb her hair.
In the hollow of the night
When you are cold and numb
You hear her talking freely then,
She's happy that you've come,
She's happy that you've come.

----------

Нико (14.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Я вообще не понимаю, как Шуфика с Коэном можно сравнить.
> Но по моему Шуфика и с Высоцким нельзя сравнить?


Ну, идет частушка для девочек в кабаке под еврейскую скрипочку про "я для тебя все, всё только для тебя".
Девочки рыдают и рукоплещут, мальчики смеются и понимают, что старый еврей так нежно шутит.
Формат такой, чего тут не понимать, не кантри и не рок-н-ролл, а вот такой кабацкий шансон.
"Две гитары за стеной" их классический вариант, Высоцкий тоже так умел, но любим мы его не за это  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну, идет частушка для девочек в кабаке под еврейскую скрипочку про "я для тебя все, всё только для тебя".
> Девочки рыдают и рукоплещут, мальчики смеются и понимают, что старый еврей так нежно шутит.
> Формат такой, чего тут не понимать, не кантри и не рок-н-ролл, а вот такой кабацкий шансон.
> "Две гитары за стеной" их классический вариант, Высоцкий тоже так умел, но любим мы его не за это


Вы всё время говорите: "Еврей". Повторяю вопрос: "вы - антисемит?" А какой вы национальности, и что вы за свои .... лет успели сделать для человечества? Вы хоть одного чела сделали счастливым? Нет. А он - помог жить многим.

----------


## Крымский

> Вы всё время говорите: "Еврей". Повторяю вопрос: "вы - антисемит?"


Антисемит это прежде всего тот, кто думает, что евреем быть стыдно.
Еврей не должен бояться открыто говорить, что он еврей - Леонард Коэн так жил, а вы все про сопли бабские сентиментальные топите,
как будто для этого его вырастили в своей синагоге лидеры Канадского еврейского конгресса.




> Коэн родился в 1934 году в Монреале (Квебек, Канада) в еврейской семье среднего достатка. ... Дед со стороны отца — первый президент Канадского еврейского конгресса Лион Коэн (1868—1937), со-основатель первой англоязычной еврейской газеты в Канаде Canadian Jewish Times. Родные Леонарда, как и другие евреи с фамилиями Коэн, Кац и Каган, считаются потомками храмовых священнослужителей. Сам Коэн вспоминает об этом так: «У меня было очень мессианское детство. Мне сказали, что я потомок первосвященника Аарона». Он ходил в еврейскую школу, где учился вместе с поэтом Ирвингом Лайтоном.





> А какой вы национальности, и что вы за свои .... лет успели сделать для человечества? Вы хоть одного чела сделали счастливым?


Да, я успел. Что будете с этим делать?

----------


## Фил

> Ну, идет частушка для девочек в кабаке под еврейскую скрипочку про "я для тебя все, всё только для тебя".
> Девочки рыдают и рукоплещут, мальчики смеются и понимают, что старый еврей так нежно шутит.
> Формат такой, чего тут не понимать, не кантри и не рок-н-ролл, а вот такой кабацкий шансон.
> "Две гитары за стеной" их классический вариант, Высоцкий тоже так умел, но любим мы его не за это


 это пародия на шансон. А вот Шуфутинский в своем творчестве серъезен. Я с ним не знаком лично, возможно для него это все тоже клоунада, но его поклонники, по крайней мере, так не считают.  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> это пародия на шансон. А вот Шуфутинский в своем творчестве серъезен.


Ну, да, конечно  :Smilie: 

https://youtu.be/1ulXNKkMklg




> Я с ним не знаком лично, возможно для него это все тоже клоунада, но его поклонники, по крайней мере, так не считают.


Поклонники Коэна тоже, как мы видим, не различают, где ирония у него, а где молитва.

----------


## Фил

А вы можете сказать "а это смотря как воспринимать".
Да. Но вот чтобы воспринимать Коэна с юмором не гюнадо усилий делать никаких, а чтобы Шуфутинского надо приложить коллосальные усилия и кого тогда выбрать? (Риторический вопрос)

Вот например аналогичная юмористическая песня армян, с похожим текстом

"And if you go - i wanna go with you.
And if you die - i wanna die with you"

Это как реквием, который пишется на один и тот-же текст и получается то шансон (Верди), то дум-метал (Моцарт), таким образом сама Смерть становится чем-то смешным и нелепым. Я только на днях это почувствовал, когда слушал Lacrimosa Моцарта, потому что если воспринимать это серъезно, как requem aeternam, то надо быть последовательным и пойти повеситься сразу же  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (14.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Lacrimosa dies illa
Qua resurget ex favilla
Judicandus homo reus.
Huic ergo parce, Deus:
Pie Jesu Domine,
Dona eis requiem. Amen

----------

Альбина (14.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Ну, идет частушка для девочек в кабаке под еврейскую скрипочку про "я для тебя все, всё только для тебя".
> Девочки рыдают и рукоплещут, мальчики смеются и понимают, что старый еврей так нежно шутит.
> Формат такой, чего тут не понимать, не кантри и не рок-н-ролл, а вот такой кабацкий шансон.
> "Две гитары за стеной" их классический вариант, Высоцкий тоже так умел, но любим мы его не за это


То, что "Две гитары за стеной" поют в кабаках, не делает её кабацкой. https://youtu.be/xr7nlUizzps 
Как и эту : https://youtu.be/gb1x-pmYBRs

----------


## Крымский

> То, что "Две гитары за стеной" поют в кабаках, не делает её кабацкой. https://youtu.be/xr7nlUizzps 
> Как и эту : https://youtu.be/gb1x-pmYBRs


А что же делает музыку кабацкой, как не исполнение успешное и частое в кабаках?! 8-0

----------


## Алик

> А что же делает музыку кабацкой, как не исполнение успешное и частое в кабаках?! 8-0


В.С. Высоцкий говорил, что, если в песне нет второго дна, подтекста - это ещё не песня. А кабацкой песню, на мой взгляд, делает именно исполнитель.

----------


## Крымский

> А вы можете сказать "а это смотря как воспринимать".
> Да. Но вот чтобы воспринимать Коэна с юмором не гюнадо усилий делать никаких, а чтобы Шуфутинского надо приложить коллосальные усилия и кого тогда выбрать? (Риторический вопрос)


Я всю жизнь Шуфутинского, как юмор воспринимал.
Ни одной его песни серьезной не помню, хотя они у него, наверное, тоже есть.
У Коэна прекрасные серьезные песни есть, начиная с "Аллилуйя", 
а еще есть частушки, которые девочкам нравятся.




> Вот например аналогичная юмористическая песня армян, с похожим текстом


А у евреев это некоторые варианты кадиш, да.
Но они не про игру "в больничку" всё равно  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> В.С. Высоцкий говорил, что, если в песне нет второго дна, подтекста - это ещё не песня. А кабацкой песню, на мой взгляд, делает именно исполнитель.


Вы к рекурсии так придете: исполнителя кабацким делает кабак - а круг-то замкнулся!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Вы к рекурсии так придете: исполнителя кабацким делает кабак - а круг-то замкнулся!


Ну почему же, и в кабаке можно спеть так, что люди забудут, зачем туда пришли.)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну почему же, и в кабаке можно спеть так, что люди забудут, зачем туда пришли.)


Они и так знают прекрасно зачем туда пришли! Будете исполнять неподобающим образом и вас из кабака пинками выпрут!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Они и так знают прекрасно зачем туда пришли! Будете исполнять неподобающим образом и вас из кабака пинками выпрут!


Ну не знаю, если , например, в кабаке будет выступать Погудин или Бичевская, то ещё неизвестно, кого пинками попрут).

----------


## Крымский

> Ну не знаю, если , например, в кабаке будет выступать Погудин или Бичевская, то ещё неизвестно, кого пинками попрут).


Менеджера такого кабака, конечно. Хотя Бичевская-то зайдет, как родная во многие кабаки  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Но они не про игру "в больничку" всё равно


У Вас детские мечты про "больничку" что-ли  :Smilie: 

Мне больше нравится I'm a little jew who wrote the Bible  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> У Вас детские мечты про "больничку" что-ли


У меня нет, но Нико попросила перевести, вот я и цитнул из частушки Коэна образец :Smilie: 




> Мне больше нравится I'm a little jew who wrote the Bible


Мне тоже!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Кстати тема про извечный вопрос чем что-то "высокое" (условно) отличается от чего-то "низкого" (условно)?

Например: еда из МакЖрака и Домашняя?
И то и другое - еда.
Котлета - котлета, булочка - булочка (сиська - сиська, цветок-цветок... и т.д.)

Так вот!
Отличается вкусом!  :Smilie: 
Кто нибудь будет с этим спорить?

----------

Алик (14.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Так вот!
> Отличается вкусом! 
> Кто нибудь будет с этим спорить?


Дома многие готовят очень плохо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Дома многие готовят очень плохо!


Да какая разница то!!!!  :Smilie: 
Плохо-хорошо!!! 
Некоторые - шмекоторые, многие - убогие.

ВКУСОМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ!

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати тема про извечный вопрос чем что-то "высокое" (условно) отличается от чего-то "низкого" (условно)?
> 
> Например: еда из МакЖрака и Домашняя?
> И то и другое - еда.
> Котлета - котлета, булочка - булочка (сиська - сиська, цветок-цветок... и т.д.)
> 
> Так вот!
> Отличается вкусом! 
> Кто нибудь будет с этим спорить?


Я буду! Как строгий охранитель буддизма на этом форуме (гандоном не обзываться!), отличаются не сам тест, а тестирующий.

----------

Крымский (14.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> ВКУСОМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ!


Картошка фри? Морковка, порубленная соломкой?
Рыбное филе? Безвкусная булка? 
Кока-кола? Молочный коктейль?

Ну, последний может в Маке и послаще, чем дома  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я буду! Как строгий охранитель буддизма на этом форуме (гандоном не обзываться!), отличаются не сам тест, а тестирующий.


Так какая разница.
ОТЛИЧАЮТСЯ ЖЕ  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Картошка фри? Морковка, порубленная соломкой?
> Рыбное филе? Безвкусная булка? 
> Кока-кола? Молочный коктейль?
> 
> Ну, последний может в Маке и послаще, чем дома


И что?
Вы кока-колу что ли дома гоните?
Я только чайный гриб могу!

----------

Алик (14.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> И что?
> Вы кока-колу что ли дома гоните?
> Я только чайный гриб могу!


Я её не пью, но вообще есть домашние машинки гнать прямо, как в Маке, из концентрата, ага  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Так какая разница.
> ОТЛИЧАЮТСЯ ЖЕ


Нет "отличаются" (вкусы обстракиные)? "Отличаются"- понятие научное, а "отличают"- буддейское.

----------


## Фил

> Я её не пью, но вообще есть домашние машинки гнать прямо, как в Маке, из концентрата, ага


Хорошо. Упростим задачу  :Smilie: 
Баг-Мак и тарелка борща с бородинским хлебом - вкус разный?

----------


## Фил

> Нет "отличаются" (вкусы обстракиные)? "Отличаются"- понятие научное, а "отличают"- буддейское.


Бик-Мак от борща отличается?

----------


## Крымский

> Баг-Мак и тарелка борща с бородинским хлебом - вкус разный?


Еще бы! Первый я вообще не пробовал, а второй в Маке не готовят!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Еще бы! Первый я вообще не пробовал, а второй в Маке не готовят!


А что пробовали? В Жраке?

----------


## Крымский

> А что пробовали? В Жраке?


Вам не понравится!  :Smilie: 
Я в "Фарше" пробовал бургер, а потом из тех же котлет и булки дома.
Дома получилось хуже! 8-0

----------


## Фил

> Я в "Фарше" пробовал бургер, а потом из тех же котлет и булки дома.
> Дома получилось хуже! 8-0


От борща отличается?  :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (14.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> От борща отличается?


Вообще ничего общего!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вообще ничего общего!


Вот!
Я же говорил!

Также и Шуфутинский от Коэна отличается!

----------


## Крымский

> Также и Шуфутинский от Коэна отличается!


Как же отличаются, если между ними общая ботва нашлась? 
Думаете, Шуфутинский не знает про Коэна?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Как же отличаются, если между ними общая ботва нашлась? 
> Думаете, Шуфутинский не знает про Коэна?


Гамбургер из богомерзкого Фарша и Ваш домашний отличаются же?
Вы же сами сказали, что Ваш был невкусный?

----------


## Крымский

Вот автор понимает:



> Нам, профанам, проще будет согласиться, что в первой фазе своей музыкальной жизни Коэн сумел придумать собственный почерк для простого жанра фолк — со своей перечислительной мелодикой, горьким эротизмом и вязкой исполнительной манерой. Что касается второй половины его дискографии, стартовавшей в 1980-х, когда Коэн открыл для себя возможности новых синтезаторов, то тут определить его музыкальное значение и того проще. Сам того не ведая, Коэн, по сути, изобрел звук новому русскому шансону: мягкий электронный ритм, пластмассовые клавиши, акустические украшательства, не слишком обогащенные вкусом девичьи подпевки. Эта опасная близость к записям, допустим, Михаила Шуфутинского может мешать по-настоящему любить Коэна позднего.


Реально же, просто глухим надо быть чтоб не слышать, что Коэн - папа половины русского шансона  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Гамбургер из богомерзкого Фарша и Ваш домашний отличаются же?
> Вы же сами сказали, что Ваш был невкусный?


А котлета и булка те же.
О чем и речь  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Реально же, просто глухим надо быть чтоб не слышать, что Коэн - папа половины русского шансона


 Наверное по пьяни детей делал.

----------


## Фил

> А котлета и булка те же.
> О чем и речь


Котлета - да, булка - да.
А гамбургер то другой?
Вкус то другой?

----------


## Фил

Синтезаторы  - такие же, голос - похож, слова - тоже похожи.
А одно слушать хочется, а от другого - блевать.
Почему?
Отличие есть, как у двух "одинаковых" гамбургеров.

----------


## Крымский

> Наверное по пьяни детей делал.


Зачем? Духовно же, в соответствии с традицией  :Smilie: 




> А гамбургер то другой?
> Вкус то другой?


Ну, как сказать?
Все равно гамбургер, а не борщ, и котлета жирновата  :Smilie: 
Но у меня, конечно, заметно, что это подражание, а не первоисточник!

----------


## Крымский

> Синтезаторы  - такие же, голос - похож, слова - тоже похожи.
> А одно слушать хочется, а от другого - блевать.
> Почему?


Так вам же Дубинин сразу сказал - от слушателя всегда зависит!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Так вам же Дубинин сразу сказал - от слушателя всегда зависит!


Так я же об этом и говорю.
Различаются вкусом.
А что лучше/хуже сказать непросто, критерия нет.
За одним исключением - кто предпочитает МакДак у того становится жопа необъятных размеров.  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> За одним исключением - кто предпочитает МакДак у того становится жопа необъятных размеров.


А дома если гамбургеры жрать, то не становится, да?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А дома если гамбургеры жрать, то не становится, да?


Если только принести из МакДака и разогреть в свч!
Но это тот-же самый гамбургер, только "съеденный дома".
А вот если есть borsch.................

----------


## Крымский

> Если только принести из МакДака и разогреть в свч!
> Но это тот-же самый гамбургер, только "съеденный дома".


Ну, так значит не нужно просто частушками увлекаться слишком, даже если их Леонард Коэн исполняет?
Такая мораль?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ну, так значит не нужно просто частушками увлекаться слишком, даже если их Леонард Коэн исполняет?
> Такая мораль?


Нет.
Мораль такая: Коэн - крут, Шуфутинский - отстой.
Предлагаю голосовать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Нет.
> Мораль такая: Коэн - крут, Шуфутинский - отстой.
> Предлагаю голосовать!


Можно еще в Спортлото о результатах голосования написать  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Можно еще в Спортлото о результатах голосования написать


Если никто не ответит - придется и в Спортлото написать.
Мне бы конечно не хотелось идти на такие крайние меры, на как активный гражданин не могу пройти мимо!  :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (14.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, подумалось.
С кем корректно сравнивать было бы Коэна, так это не с Шуфиком, а с Трофимом.
Потому-что Шуфик поет не свои песни, а Трофимов сам их сочиняет.
Вот это было бы корректное сравнение.

----------


## Фил

Та же песня "За милых дам" текст - Осиашвили, музыка - Добрынин, а Шуфик - музыкальный автомат  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Кстати, подумалось.
> С кем корректно сравнивать было бы Коэна, так это не с Шуфиком, а с Трофимом.
> Потому-что Шуфик поет не свои песни, а Трофимов сам их сочиняет.
> Вот это было бы корректное сравнение.


Я вообще их не знаю никого, кроме Коэна и Шуфутинского, мне сложно очень  :Smilie: 
Кроме того, я ни разу не был в кабаке, где такое ставят. 
Подозреваю, что там, где я редко бываю, дадут по роже и за Коэна, не разбираясь в деталях,
просто для профилактики  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я вообще их не знаю никого, кроме Коэна и Шуфутинского, мне сложно очень 
> Кроме того, я ни разу не был в кабаке, где такое ставят.


Так вот и хреновое сравнение  :Smilie: 
Шуфутинский - это артист эстрады.
А Коэн - автор-исполнитель.
Надо хотя бы из того же сегмента сравнивать.
Каких нибудь электро-бардов.




> Подозреваю, что там, где я редко бываю, дадут по роже и за Коэна, не разбираясь в деталях,
> просто для профилактики


А вот это не факт. Я не пробовал, но не уверен.

----------


## Дубинин

Предлагаю бухать коньячный спирт по 40 мл- "для сосудов"- ежедневно.., предлагаю степану (токарю) и семёну (менеджер компании). Оба берут рюмаху и первый "Золотую бочку" за 329 ре по скидки на ночь хренакс- и холосо.. Второй куруавазье- хо анологично перед ужином хренакс- и хорошо..Вопрос кто больший дебил?
(ответ- токарей в обиду не дадим- ибо выжал максимум из минимума: грамотную "залповую не для запаха"- посуду для "Золотой Бочки", на ночь- дополнительный бонус "для засыпа", и ночного падения сахара и тренировки антидиабетной..) Ну а второй сделал из француза "бочку" и лишился запаха, засыпа, антидеабетина..Но спиртяжки вмазал тоже..
Сей спич об искусстве гармоничного извлечения сути- из чего угодно! ))

----------

Крымский (14.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2016), Фил (14.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Henessy !

----------

Дубинин (14.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Да, я успел. Что будете с этим делать?


[/QUOTE]

Если успели, сорадуюсь вам. Тогда успейте сделать и шире - путём не обливания грязью умершего человека. 

Ну да, некоторым его стихи кажутся примитивными. Но только не мне. Я сама писала стихи в стиле "примитивизма". Лаконично, как у школьников, до беды просто. Не следует усложнять жизнь.  If you want a doctor, i'll examine every precious inch of you. ))))

----------


## Крымский

> Если успели, сорадуюсь вам. Тогда успейте сделать и шире - путём не обливания грязью умершего человека.


Никакой грязью я Леонарда Коэна не обливал, не выдумывайте.

----------


## Дубинин

> Никакой грязью я Леонарда Коэна не обливал, не выдумывайте.


У неё своё кунг- фу. (если лень смотреть всё, то с 21-й минуты)

----------

Алик (15.11.2016), Крымский (14.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Lacrimosa dies illa
> Qua resurget ex favilla
> Judicandus homo reus.
> Huic ergo parce, Deus:
> Pie Jesu Domine,
> Dona eis requiem. Amen


Интересно ,а  если просто слезы текут, а внутри все тихо -это что за восприятие? :Smilie:   (но это без текста). У меня так бывает: или музыка или живопись или танец. На текст -никогда.. самое интересное.

----------


## Альбина

Фил. Можете не ломать голову. Я поняла,что это за чувство . Это чувствуо,что ты наконец-таки дома, а до этого тебя где-то все-время носило . Вот .Вообщем,что-то вроде этого.Но мне очень нравится такое вот ..)

----------

Фил (15.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Фил. Можете не ломать голову. Я поняла,что это за чувство . Это чувствуо,что ты наконец-таки дома, а до этого тебя где-то все-время носило . Вот .Вообщем,что-то вроде этого.Но мне очень нравится такое вот ..)


Я текст привел для иллюстрации того, что он вообще никакого значения не имеет. Фактически на тарабарском языке - латыни. 
А музыка об одном и том-же, веселая (Верди) не такая уж и веселая, а грустная (Моцарт) не настолько грустная.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (15.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> кунг- фу[/URL]. (если лень смотреть всё, то с 21-й минуты)


Вот попал  - до сих пор слушаю(третий час  :Smilie: ). У дядьки очень оригинальные выводы.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот попал  - до сих пор слушаю(третий час ). У дядьки очень оригинальные выводы.


Осторожней, он отчаянный материалист. Самовлюблённый эгоист- пытающийся неудачно шутить. Частенько по не важным мелочам- подтягивает некие полу- фактики под свои теории. Но в целом весьма честен- полезен и главное человеческим языком- "на пальцах" объясняет то- что для большинства та самая "терра инкогнита" (пусть и упивается собой при этом)).

----------

Алик (15.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Вот попал  - до сих пор слушаю(третий час ). У дядьки очень оригинальные выводы.


Он цитирует преимущественно материалы двух известных книг. 
Автор Мэтт Ридли, "Красная Королева: Секс и эволюция человеческой природы" и "Человеческие инстинкты и эволюция сотрудничества".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016), Дубинин (15.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Он цитирует преимущественно материалы двух известных книг. 
> Автор Мэтт Ридли, "Красная Королева: Секс и эволюция человеческой природы" и "Человеческие инстинкты и эволюция сотрудничества".


Так он и сам может , т.к. и доктор наук, и профессор, и автор более 10 монографий и 100 статей. Хотя - http://antropogenez.ru/review/710/ , тем непонятнее, кто же он на деле.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так он и сам может , т.к. и доктор наук, и профессор, и автор более 10 монографий и 100 статей. Хотя - http://antropogenez.ru/review/710/ , тем непонятнее, кто же он на деле.


Я кстати читал его приведённых в ссылке критиков, примерно в половине случаев они гонят в лёгкую- просто не любя оппонента, а в остальном трудно сказать- кто из них гонит))
Его, помница где-то ответ был (про их наезд), что типа выводы о эволюции только из "фактических костей", не состоятельны ибо они дилетанты в логике реального био-развития мозга.

----------

Алик (15.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я кстати читал его приведённых в ссылке критиков, примерно в половине случаев они гонят в лёгкую- просто не любя оппонента, а в остальном трудно сказать- кто из них гонит))
> Его, помница где-то ответ был (про их наезд), что типа выводы о эволюции только из "фактических костей", не состоятельны ибо они дилетанты в логике реального био-развития мозга.


имхо:
Просто у них и подобных начинаний , всё ещё большой отрыв от основ и смысла источников их идей:  светского гуманизма, гуманистического скепцитизма, светской этики..., и других современных начинаний загнивающего запада.
Цинизма всё ещё много, вообщем.

----------

Крымский (15.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> имхо:
> Просто у них и подобных начинаний , всё ещё большой отрыв от основ и смысла источников их идей:  светского гуманизма, гуманистического скепцитизма, светской этики..., и других современных начинаний загнивающего запада.
> Цинизма всё ещё много, вообщем.


То-есть они не наследники измышлений  "гумманистов" чуть ранее- позднее-  времён Французкой революции?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То-есть они не наследники измышлений  "гумманистов" чуть ранее- позднее-  времён Французкой революции?


В линиях преемственностей не копался. )

Но кмк., есть некая ощутимая разница между подходами, напр.:

Нечто ценно - так как выработано эволюцией, закреплено физиологической потребностью человека и насущная необходимость общества. 
или
Нечто  выработано эволюцией, закреплено физиологической потребностью человека и необходимо обществу - отсюда считается ценным.

(утрирую, конечно, но както так. 
и для примера чисто религиозно:
нечто ценно - так, как ктото сказал\написал )

----------

Дубинин (15.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> То-есть они не наследники измышлений  "гумманистов" чуть ранее- позднее-  времён Французкой революции?


Нет, у них принято делить факты и оценку, пытаются быть "научнее", чем раньше.
Там сентенции примерно вот такого типа в книжках:



> Очевидная жестокость естественного отбора ничего не говорит о нравственности или безнравственности жестокости

----------

Дубинин (15.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> В линиях преемственностей не копался.
> 
> Но кмк., есть некая ощутимая разница между подходами, напр.:
> 
> Нечто ценно - так как выработано эволюцией, закреплено физиологической потребностью человека и насущная необходимость общества. 
> или
> Нечто  выработано эволюцией, закреплено физиологической потребностью человека и необходимо обществу - отсюда считается ценным.
> 
> (утрирую, конечно, но както так. 
> ...


Так оба подхода практичны, с какой-то утилитарной целью- обобщить и сократить одним- двумя словами- какой-то процесс.
(собственно все термины в сих утверждениях- с т.з. логики- "бред сумашедшего": некая "эволюция", некий "человек". некая его "необходимость"))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так оба подхода практичны, с какой-то утилитарной целью- обобщить и сократить одним- двумя словами- какой-то процесс.
> )


Оба объясняют, это да. 
Практично же будет - то что оценено в первом, а не то что обесценено во втором.
Второй так и останется, для объяснений почему так, такто и такто. Отсюда в принципе цинизм и не-практичность во втором, изза обесценивания. Лишь обьяснялка.
(имхо, конечно)

----------

Дубинин (15.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Оба объясняют, это да. 
> Практично же будет - то что оценено в первом, а не то что обесценено во втором.
> Второй так и останется, для объяснений почему так, такто и такто. Отсюда в принципе цинизм и не-практичность во втором, изза обесценивания. Лишь обьяснялка.
> (имхо, конечно)


Не по буддейски это: ценно- не ценно.. ("вообще"). 
В первом случае вы разводите человека на "ценность" чего-то заставляя пережить цепочку доказательств вместе с вами.
Во втором случае, вы обесцениваете это-же.
"И там и там"- просто обезьянья корыстная манипуляция- для чего-то конкретного.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не по буддейски это: ценно- не ценно.. ("вообще"). 
> В первом случае вы разводите человека на "ценность" чего-то заставляя пережить цепочку доказательств вместе с вами.
> Во втором случае, вы обесцениваете это-же.
> "И там и там"- просто обезьянья корыстная манипуляция- для чего-то конкретного.


Ценно, то что полезно. Малоценно, то что мало полезно. Не ценно, то что бесполезно. Что вредно - то вредно.
Это очень даже по буддейски )

Манипулировать конечно можно чем угодно.

----------


## Фил

> Ценно, то что полезно. Малоценно, то что мало полезно. Не ценно, то что бесполезно. Что вредно - то вредно.
> Это очень даже по буддейски )
> 
> Манипулировать конечно можно чем угодно.


полезно для чего????

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> полезно для чего????


Для кого.

Для человека. Полезно на данный момент и в перспективе.

По сути на этом весь буддизм основывается. Да наверное и все дхармические религии.

----------


## Фил

> Для кого.
> 
> Для человека. Полезно на данный момент и в перспективе.
> 
> По сути на этом весь буддизм основывается. Да наверное и все дхармические религии.


Эта ценность получается, относительна.
Что ценно для одного, неважно для другого.
Вы с этой позиции с Дубининым беседуете?
Чего то я не уловил....

----------


## Дубинин

> Эта ценность получается, относительна.
> Что ценно для одного, неважно для другого.
> Вы с этой позиции с Дубининым беседуете?
> Чего то я не уловил....


Если псевдоним моего визави был- бы - "Профессор Савельев" с его- "еда- размножение- доминантность", то я бы тут- же встал на его (визави) сторону! А в данном случае- трудно что-то и решить  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эта ценность получается, относительна.
> Что ценно для одного, неважно для другого.
> Вы с этой позиции с Дубининым беседуете?
> Чего то я не уловил....


Скорее с позиции того, если нечто выработано эволюцией, закреплено физиологической потребностью человека и насущная необходимость общества, то оно ценно и полезно. Наука это только подтверждает, но никак не отменяет важности и ценности этого. Наоборот подчёркивает )
В последнее время на западе практически волна исследований в различных областях связанных с положительными и полезными качествами, так сказать  человеческой сущности. В отличии от предыдущего столетия, когда  основное внимание уделяли "тёмным и вредным" сторонам души.
Все эти современные исследования развиваются в рамках, того что уже принято называть: светский гуманизм, позитивная психология и т.п.
Но вот когда из этих исследований убирается гуманистичный, позитивный и т.п. аспекты, то кмк., это  вроде много чего и объясняет, но практической пользы никакой не имеет. 
Както так )

(п.с. вообщем меня на эту беседу подтолкнуло упоминание в этой теме Мэтта Ридли ))

----------

Фил (15.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Если псевдоним моего визави был- бы - "Профессор Савельев" с его- "еда- размножение- доминантность", то я бы тут- же встал на его (визави) сторону! А в данном случае- трудно что-то и решить  .


Савельев уж очень упрощает.
Ни еда, ни размножение уже давно не проблема.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Т.е. еды дофига.
А размножение и доминантность преподносятся при помощи порнографии. Мозгу то все равно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Савельев уж очень упрощает.
> Ни еда, ни размножение уже давно не проблема.


Это не так, даже некий гражданин из рода Шакьев, вынужден был для обоснования нужности своего способа Пресечения (Нирваны)- делить мир на "скрежет зубовный" и некое "хорошо"- к которому надо стремиться. На языке мозга- "хорошо"- это "еда"- прекращение траты- покой.. Короче эта тема вечна, ибо мотивирует даже следующий вдох.

----------

Крымский (15.11.2016), Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это не так, даже некий гражданин из рода Шакьев, вынужден был для обоснования нужности своего способа Пресечения (Нирваны)- делить мир на "скрежет зубовный" и некое "хорошо"- к которому надо стремиться. На языке мозга- "хорошо"- это "еда"- прекращение траты- покой.. Короче эта тема вечна, ибо мотивирует даже следующий вдох.


Но если мы о "языке мозга" значит "не хлебом единым"?
А на основании чего эту модель строить, сисек/писек или сансары/нирваны уже не очень важно.
Главное, чтобы модель работала, а моделью она так и останется.

----------


## Алик

> Ценно, то что полезно. Малоценно, то что мало полезно. Не ценно, то что бесполезно. Что вредно - то вредно.
> Это очень даже по буддейски )
> 
> Манипулировать конечно можно чем угодно.


Вы забыли добавить - для себя любимого. Даже среди людей все ценности относительны. Например, гололёд на дороге очень полезен для автожестянщиков). А вообще, то, что ценно для людей почему-то оказывается губительным для остального мира. А это совсем не по буддейски.

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но если мы о "языке мозга" значит "не хлебом единым"?
> А на основании чего эту модель строить, сисек/писек или сансары/нирваны уже не очень важно.
> Главное, чтобы модель работала, а моделью она так и останется.


Ну да, но зато хитрый профессор ловко обобщил (или стырил где..) всю романтику "пользы" в эти три побуждения. Собственно буддисты в "три яда" гнев (не хочу), жажда (хочу) и неведение (глупость (не тупость- это другое) ), обобщили всё так-же.. И какую "гуманную пользу" к этому нужно прикручивать- не понятно?))

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, но зато хитрый профессор ловко обобщил (или стырил где..) всю романтику "пользы" в эти три побуждения. Собственно буддисты в "три яда" гнев (не хочу), жажда (хочу) и неведение (глупость (не тупость- это другое) ), обобщили всё так-же.. И какую "гуманную пользу" к этому нужно прикручивать- не понятно?))


Т.е. это спор, как называть кварки: "синие" или "очарованные" ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Т.е. это спор, как называть кварки: "синие" или "очарованные" ?


Нет, это спор о том что есть кварки более полезные и добрые..

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это спор о том что есть кварки более полезные и добрые..


Ну да.
Есть "синие", есть "очарованные"...
А есть "полезные" и "добрые"  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

Ага, а все дхармы изначально пусты ).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ценно, то что полезно. Малоценно, то что мало полезно. Не ценно, то что бесполезно. Что вредно - то вредно.
> Это очень даже по буддейски )
> 
> Манипулировать конечно можно чем угодно.





> Вы забыли добавить - для себя любимого. Даже среди людей все ценности относительны. Например, гололёд на дороге очень полезен для автожестянщиков). А вообще, то, что ценно для людей почему-то оказывается губительным для остального мира. А это совсем не по буддейски.


В следующем сообщении добавил : полезно на данный момент и в перспективе
Про себя тож забывать не стоит, да и невозможно это. "Мир" без "себя" - настолько же не реально, как и "себя" без "мира".
Понятие пользы это очень-очень по буддийски. Любая истина ценна - только если она полезна, устраняет вредное и его причины, порождает\раскрывает полезное.

А вот, как может быть полезное - губительным ?

----------

Алик (16.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А вот, как может быть полезное - губительным ?


Так всегда!
Для нас - полезное, а для деревьев или насекомых - губительное.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так всегда!
> Для нас - полезное, а для деревьев или насекомых - губительное.


А если губительно для ощущения "себя"- в перспективе, это полезно себе? (это по буддийски?  :EEK!:  )

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так всегда!
> Для нас - полезное, а для деревьев или насекомых - губительное.


Если одним мигом "пользу" мерять. 
Без взаимозависимости и причинности.

Но есть ли это полезным ?

Не зря ведь в буддизме есть, то что называется _парамартха сатья_ (это то, что принято переводить  "абсолютная" истина))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А если губительно для ощущения "себя"- в перспективе, это полезно себе? (это по буддийски?  )


Вы ещё напишите, что буддизм отвергает - "себя". Для полного антибуддийского(в плане воззрения) комплекта : )

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

> В следующем сообщении добавил : полезно на данный момент и в перспективе
> Про себя тож забывать не стоит, да и невозможно это. "Мир" без "себя" - настолько же не реально, как и "себя" без "мира".
> Понятие пользы это очень-очень по буддийски. Любая истина ценна - только если она полезна, устраняет вредное и его причины, порождает\раскрывает полезное.
> 
> А вот, как может быть полезное - губительным ?


Истина не может быть полезной или вредной - это человеческое отношение создаёт хорошо и плохо, полезно и вредно. Вода мокрая, потолок белый - это полезно или вредно?
Мир " без себя" вполне себе реален, ведь это "себя" придумано рассудком. И без придуманного эго вполне можно обходиться - просветлённые же обходятся ). 
Полезное губитеным может быть тогда, когда человек отделяет себя от других людей и остального мира. Например война губительна для воюющих, но полезна для торговцев оружием.

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы ещё напишите, что буддизм отвергает - "себя". Для полного антибуддийского(в плане воззрения) комплекта : )


Конечно отвергает (не в плане ощущения себя как ценного- неизменного-, существующего "со своей стороны"- это как раз истинная правда, а в плане практической "не пользы" для "Пресечения"- при дальнейшей эксплуатации ощущения- "себя",  таким- каким оно является).
В этом и проблема с "пользой"- ибо польза- как не крути- только "себе" будет.
(а за буддизм я как лев здесь бьюсь- с разными любителями "польз")

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Истина не может быть полезной или вредной - это человеческое отношение создаёт хорошо и плохо, полезно и вредно. Вода мокрая, потолок белый - это полезно или вредно?
> Мир " без себя" вполне себе реален, ведь это "себя" придумано рассудком. И без придуманного эго вполне можно обходиться - просветлённые же обходятся ). 
> Полезное губитеным может быть тогда, когда человек отделяет себя от других людей и остального мира. Например война губительна для воюющих, но полезна для торговцев оружием.


Истинным и может быть только то что полезно.

Мир без себя - настолько же придумано рассудком. Другая крайность воззрений о я. 
Насчёт просветлённых точно незнаю, но не думаю что у них нет индивидуальности, нет себя.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно отвергает (не в плане ощущения себя как ценного- неизменного-, существующего "со своей стороны"- это как раз истинная правда, а в плане практической "не пользы" для "Пресечения"- при дальнейшей эксплуатации ощущения- "себя",  таким- каким оно является).


Так отвергается "себя" ?
или
Фантазия о "себя" отличном от психофизических совокупностей, статично и независимо существующем вне всего  или несуществующем вообще ?
(тоесть, то чего и так нет)

----------


## Фил

> Если одним мигом "пользу" мерять. 
> Без взаимозависимости и причинности.
> 
> Но есть ли это полезным ?
> 
> Не зря ведь в буддизме есть, то что называется _парамартха сатья_ (это то, что принято переводить  "абсолютная" истина))


А как её еще мерять?
Если сансара безначальна и бесконечна?

----------


## Дубинин

> Так отвергается "себя" ?
> или
> Фантазия о "себя" отличном от психофизических совокупностей, статично существующем вне этого  или несуществующем вообще ?
> (тоесть, то чего и так нет)


совокупности- фигупности.. Польза то где и кому- вами столь любимая?- при сем просветлённом смотрении?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> совокупности- фигупности.. Польза то где и кому- вами столь любимая?- при сем просветлённом смотрении?



От прекращения омрачений - себе польза.

----------


## Дубинин

> От прекращения омрачений - себе польза.


Это противоречие: смотря "не омрачённо", не обнаружится привычного "себя" нуждающегося в "пользе" (его не будет по факту переживания). Отсель и выходит- что некая "польза"- это уловка предварительная- дабы замотивировать "Пресечение".

----------

Алик (16.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как её еще мерять?
> Если сансара безначальна и бесконечна?


Ктото 2600лет назад сказал, что она между двух рук умещается. Наверное в современном понимании можно сказать между двух ушей.

Вселенная(в современном понимании) скорее всего к определению самсара(круговерть) вряд ли применимо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это противоречие-смотря "не омрачённо", не обнаружится привычного "себя" нуждающегося в "пользе" (его не будет по факту переживания). Отсель и выходит- что некая "польза"- это уловка предварительная- дабы замотивировать "Пресечение".


Пресекаются именно омрачения.

----------


## Дубинин

> Пресекаются именно омрачения.


Очень за них рад (что они пресекаются), а польза то кому? Омрачённому "себе"? (не омрачённый "я" есть существо номинальное и пользы не алчущее)

----------


## Алик

> Истинным и может быть только то что полезно.
> 
> Мир без себя - настолько же придумано рассудком. Другая крайность воззрений о я. 
> Насчёт просветлённых точно незнаю, но не думаю что у них нет индивидуальности, нет себя.


Рассудок - это мысли, образы, концепции... Одна из концепций - это представление себя отделённым от этого мира. Мир без эго не придуман - он такой и есть). И вообще он изначально пуст ). 
Вот, что получается, когда просветлённый пытается словами описать сатори : " Наконец, настал сотый день. Соен-са пел и бил в моктак. Вдруг его тело исчезло, и он оказался в бесконечном пространстве. Издалека слышались удары моктака и звук собственного голоса. Некоторое время Соен-са оставался в таком состоянии. Вернувшись в свое тело, он понял: скалы, река, все, что он видел и слышал — его истинное «Я». Все вещи такие, какие они есть. Истина «просто как это». Сун Сан обрел окончательное просветление." http://pul-tho.org.ua/teachers/%D0%B...%BD-1927-2004/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очень за них рад (что они пресекаются), а польза то кому? Омрачённому "себе"? (не омрачённый "я" есть существо номинальное и пользы не алчущее)


А комуж ещё?
Как не индивидуальному потоку совокупностей, тобишь существу.
 (эт уже если по буддейски).

----------


## Дубинин

> А комуж ещё?
> Как не индивидуальному потоку совокупностей, тобишь существу.
>  (эт уже если по буддейски).


Индивидуальный поток не алчил польз и не мучился ни от чего и поэтом никакой пользы отыметь не мог. Пользу хотело иллюзорное существо созданное неведением, после устранения неведения- ни осталось никого с "пользой". 
 Вас обманули с буддизмой! (ну или вы чего-то не допоняли))

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Индивидуальный поток не алчил польз и не мучился ни от чего и поэтом никакой пользы отыметь не мог. Пользу хотело иллюзорное существо созданное неведением, после устранения неведения- ни осталось никого с "пользой"


К пользе стремится и пользу получает - существо.
Надуманные иллюзии ничего не могут хотеть или к чемуто стремится. Это просто, разного рода концепции о себе, не соответствующие реальности\действительности.




> Вас обманули с буддизмой! (ну или вы чего-то не допоняли))


Ошибаетесь.

----------


## Дубинин

> К пользе стремится и пользу получает - существо.
> Надуманные иллюзии ничего не могут хотеть или к чемуто стремится. Это просто, разного рода концепции о себе, не соответствующие реальности.


Именно, и отсюда ни это "существо"- плод иллюзии, нии его "польза"- плод иллюзии, и то что получается при "пресечении"- ну ни как не пересекаются.
(вон кстати внизу брат- шизонат мене "подпасывает", дабы его буддизму головного мозга- вреда от меня не вышло))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Именно, и отсюда ни это "существо"- плод иллюзии, нии его "польза"- плод иллюзии, и то что получается при "пресечении"- ну ни как не пересекаются.
> ))


Это крайность воззрения о существе.
С одной стороны крайность: неизменное и независимое. С другой стороны - "существо" плод  иллюзии.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это крайность воззрения о существе.
> С одной стороны крайность: неизменное и независимое. С другой стороны - "существо" плод  иллюзии.


Отнють- существо "не плод иллюзий" это имя "я" наложенное на скандхи и всё. Оно и остаётся после обретения "ведения". А существо прежнее как "ощущение себя"- да, полностью исчезает, и не может воспользоваться плодом "пользы" (ну в Гелуг так во всяком случае)

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отнють- существо "не плод иллюзий" это имя "я" наложенное на скандхи и всё. Оно и остаётся после обретения "ведения". А существо прежнее как "ощущение себя"- да, полностью исчезает, и не может воспользоваться плодом "пользы" (ну в Гелуг так во всяком случае)


Существо и есть пять совокупностей(в данной пятеричной схеме вмещен весь опыт потока ума и форм).
Существо, как поток совокупностей ума и формы, в буддизме априори не может исчезнуть.  Что особо подчёркивается именно в Гелук. 
Корректируется лишь взгляд\концепция. Для именно блага и пользы, что подчёркивается во всех буддизмах. 
Например, если человеку считающему Землю плоской, показать как она выглядит из околоземного пространства, то он поймёт что она шарообразной формы. В данном примере разве исчезла Земля или исчезло совсем представление о существовании Земли ?

----------


## Фил

> Индивидуальный поток не алчил польз и не мучился ни от чего и поэтом никакой пользы отыметь не мог. Пользу хотело иллюзорное существо созданное неведением, после устранения неведения- ни осталось никого с "пользой". 
>  Вас обманули с буддизмой! (ну или вы чего-то не допоняли))


А почему "обманули"?
По моему это самое и обещали?

----------


## Дубинин

> Существо и есть пять совокупностей(в данной пятеричной схеме вмещен весь опыт потока ума и форм).
> Существо, как поток совокупностей ума и формы, в буддизме априори не может исчезнуть.  Что особо подчёркивается именно в Гелук. 
> Корректируется лишь взгляд\концепция.
> Например, если человеку считающему Землю плоской, показать как она выглядит из околоземного пространства, то он поймёт что она шарообразной формы. В данном примере разве исчезла Земля или исчезло совсем представление о существовании Земли ?


Вы о чём вообще? мне буддизм боком, но есть условия задачи: "я желающее пользы- омрачено", "я- способное пережить "хорошо", вместо прежнего "плохо"- "омрачено" (не забываем о неудовлетворительности сансары). При этих условиях: "не омрачённое я"- ни каких бонусов, польз и иного.. получить не может (хотеть и получить значит питать иллюзию счастья в сансаре- быть омрачённым)- устал уже..

----------

Алик (16.11.2016), Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А почему "обманули"?
> По моему это самое и обещали?


Так именно его где-то и обманули (либо в глубинах собственного понимания, либо чужого))

----------

Фил (16.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Так именно его где-то и обманули (либо в глубинах собственного понимания, либо чужого))


Смотреть надо было, чего берешь!  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы о чём вообще? мне буддизм боком, но есть условия задачи: "я желающее пользы- омрачено", "я- способное пережить "хорошо", вместо прежнего "плохо"- "омрачено" (не забываем о неудовлетворительности сансары). При этих условиях: "не омрачённое я"- ни каких бонусов, польз и иного.. получить не может (хотеть и получить значит питать иллюзию счастья в сансаре- быть омрачённым)- устал уже..


О буддизме, вообщето )

О буддийском понимании существа в частности и о конкретных буддийских целях.

----------


## Дубинин

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFKs2fL6vEM

----------


## Дубинин

> О буддизме, вообщето )
> 
> О буддийском понимании существа в частности и о конкретных буддийских целях.


Ладно- уговорили, перестаю  подмены делать (абсолютную цель- в относительные категории прикручивать (но ведь никто не сопротивляется, а нам (врагам ваших буддизмов)- того и надо (цель абсурдировать)!)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> (цель абсурдировать)!)


И что будет?
Если абсурдировать?

----------


## Дубинин

> И что будет?
> Если абсурдировать?


В мире богов нет страданий (нектар льют в рот и так сытым богам).
Коммунизм это равенство.
Ад- всегда боль (а сравнивать с "не болью" для пущщей бяки когда?)
Буддист делает всегда что-то не для "нирваны", "нирвану" он "достаёт"- дабы отделить себя от не буддистов. Конкретное дело не может мотивироваться чем-то абсолютным (да-же если сам в это веришь))
(если абсурдировать- то обгадить можно всё вообще- приёмчик такой)) как коммунизм в перестройку..

----------

Фил (17.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Конкретное дело не может мотивироваться чем-то абсолютным (да-же если сам в это веришь))


Более того, оно не может вообще ничем мотивироваться.
Мотивация (перспектива) какого-либо дела зависит от условий (окружения), прошлого опыта (также сформировавшегося в определенных условиях) и случайности.

Но это мы возвращаемся к смешному словосочетанию "свобода воли".
Если кому то это не смешно, то пусть объяснит мне, как возможна "свобода воли" при наличии Смерти?

----------


## Фил

Это я к тому, что абсурд только в вульгарном сознании нечто никчёмное.

----------


## Дубинин

> Более того, оно не может вообще ничем мотивироваться.
> Мотивация (перспектива) какого-либо дела зависит от условий (окружения), прошлого опыта (также сформировавшегося в определенных условиях) и случайности.
> 
> Но это мы возвращаемся к смешному словосочетанию "свобода воли".
> Если кому то это не смешно, то пусть объяснит мне, как возможна "свобода воли" при наличии Смерти?


Это кстати тоже абсолютизация (отсутствие или присутствие "свободы воли")- без неких оговоренных рамок ))

----------


## Фил

> Это кстати тоже абсолютизация (отсутствие или присутствие "свободы воли")- без неких оговоренных рамок ))


Обычно никаких рамок и не обговаривают.
А "свобода воли в рамках" это какой-то самообман.

----------


## Дубинин

> Обычно никаких рамок и не обговаривают.
> А "свобода воли в рамках" это какой-то самообман.


Наоборот, только в рамках она и возможна (оговариваем: "есть хрен такой-то, и мы не знаем куда он пойдёт сегодня.."- у "хрена" есть свобода, а если не оговаривать а брать вообще "всё"- то свободы-нет- всё обусловлено)

----------


## Фил

> Наоборот, только в рамках она и возможна (оговариваем: "есть хрен такой-то, и мы не знаем куда он пойдёт сегодня.."- у "хрена" есть свобода, а если не оговаривать а брать вообще "всё"- то свободы-нет- всё обусловлено)


 У хрена - не свобода, а потенциальность. Он может пойти в 10 разных мест и мы не знаем куда. Более того, он и сам не знает куда. И возможно он придет в место №3 и подумает "на фига я сюда пришел?!?!?!".
А возможно он придет в место №8 и подумает "как хорошо! все правильно сделал!", но он ли это сделал? или это совпадение? что он туда пришел и ему там хорошо?

Применять слово "свобода" к выбору из 10 черных ящиков некорректно.
Либо это случайность, либо обусловленность.
(либо это не черные ящики, но так не бывает пока что)

----------


## Фил

Т.е. возможно есть существо обладающее "свободой воли", но это никак не человек.

----------


## Дубинин

> У хрена - не свобода, а потенциальность. Он может пойти в 10 разных мест и мы не знаем куда. Более того, он и сам не знает куда. И возможно он придет в место №3 и подумает "на фига я сюда пришел?!?!?!".
> А возможно он придет в место №8 и подумает "как хорошо! все правильно сделал!", но он ли это сделал? или это совпадение? что он туда пришел и ему там хорошо?
> 
> Применять слово "свобода" к выбору из 10 черных ящиков некорректно.
> Либо это случайность, либо обусловленность.
> (либо это не черные ящики, но так не бывает пока что)


"Свободу" в данном случае "хрена"- мы не оговаривали никак, кроме того, что не берём в расчёт "абсолют"- "куда бы не шёл- он обусловлен". Не имеем последнее ввиду- и ок- вот она- "свобода"- мы-же вольны себе рамки "свободы" ставить (она-же всегда "от чего-то"..как нет "всегда сладкого")

----------


## Фил

> вот она- "свобода"- мы-же вольны себе..


В чём?
В том чтобы на самокате поехать?
Настроение должно быть.

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> В чём?
> В том чтобы на самокате поехать?
> Настроение должно быть.


"Свобода"- имеет смысл только с "не свободой" и всегда относительна (или термин ничего не значит, как термин "сладкий"- без уточнения- нет у него и значения (смысла)
(это к тому, что "свобода воли"- "вообще"- есть  перенесение философской абсолютной категории- в конкретику (поэтому гегелевские "бытиё" перенесённое в конкретику - для меня несколько бредовато))

----------


## Фил

> "Свобода"- имеет смысл только с "не свободой" и всегда относительна (или термин ничего не значит, как термин "сладкий"- без уточнения- нет у него и значения (смысла)
> (это к тому, что "свобода воли"- "вообще"- есть  перенесение философской абсолютной категории- в конкретику (поэтому гегелевские "бытиё" перенесённое в конкретику - для меня несколько бредовато))


у Гегеля в конкретику только наличное бытие/ничто перенесено. А чистое бытие сразу же начинает становиться наличным. У него все чотко!

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ладно- уговорили, перестаю  подмены делать (абсолютную цель- в относительные категории прикручивать (*но ведь никто не сопротивляется*, а нам (врагам ваших буддизмов)- того и надо (цель абсурдировать)!)


Вот это то и удивляет )

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот это то и удивляет )


А это вы уж сами выводы делайте..))
( хотя скорее всего просто болтуны подобные мне- никому не "сдались"  :Frown:  )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А это вы уж сами выводы делайте..))


За эту часть сообщения - Спасибо.

(но не за ту что в скобках)

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> А это вы уж сами выводы делайте..))
> ( хотя скорее всего просто болтуны подобные мне- никому не "сдались"  )


Вы не болтун, а балаГУРУ.... ну или балагурА... короче-не знаю... сами выбирайте....)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы не болтун, а балаГУРУ.... ну или балагурА... короче-не знаю... сами выбирайте....)


То не вороны кружат стаями, на погибель нашу или ворогов,
То сбежалися люди знатные, люди умные- просветлённые.

Как появится добрый молодец иль девица здесь заплутается,
Сразу вместе все- словно хищники-все духовные вдруг набросятся.

И непрошенно и попрошенно не уйдёт от них никто- алчущий..
Изгаляются- издеваются..- приведут всех здесь- к просветлению.

----------

Алик (18.11.2016), Альбина (18.11.2016), Крымский (18.11.2016), Фил (18.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> То не вороны кружат стаями, на погибель нашу или ворогов,
> То сбежалися люди знатные, люди умные- просветлённые.
> 
> Как появится добрый молодец иль девица здесь заплутается,
> Сразу вместе все- словно хищники-все духовные вдруг набросятся.
> 
> И непрошенно и попрошенно не уйдёт от них никто- алчущий..
> Изгаляются- издеваются..- приведут всех здесь- к просветлению.


Просветленные ..да все духовные
Безжеланные .. ..да неголодные
Несъедобные ..неаппетитные 
Без еды, говорят,лучше видно им..


Все готовят они ..пищу духовную
Все полезные…  да экономные

Эх пойду нажарю ка я себе картошечки
Да уйду во тьму  хоть немножечко
Просветлюсь потом…в  жизнях будущих
Колорадским жуком или букою..

----------

Алик (18.11.2016), Дубинин (18.11.2016), Крымский (18.11.2016), Фил (18.11.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Сорок дней назад наш мир покинул Леонард Коэн, музыкант и поэт .

Записав в 1992 году свой самый успешный альбом "The Future", в котором он диагностировал у человечества Апокалипсис, 60-летний Коэн, артист с мировым именем и автор девяти книг, попросту растворился. Пять лет он провел в дзен-буддийском монастыре на вершине горы. После этого музыка Коэна, наметившая еще в "The Future" курс на разрыв, окончательно изменилась. В ней исчез человеческий мечущийся нерв и появилась некая новая зияющая глубина. Мудрость. Сердце. Покой и знание.

После пятилетнего ритрита в монастыре Коэн записал еще четыре пластинки, каждая как рассчитанный, все более далекий шаг за горизонт к себе.

----------

Yeshe (30.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2016), Нико (12.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2016)

----------

